# دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (4) تابع الخلايا الشمسية



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نتابع مرة أخرى ومتأسف للتأخير فلقد انشغلت بشكل كبير ولكن تأكدوا لن يمنعني شيء عن المتابعة في الموضوع

هدفنا تبسيط الموضوع واعطاء المهم في أقل عدد سطور ممكن

في الحقيقة كنت أود أن أفصل أمور أخرى عن الطاقة الشمسية لكن أخ كريم من أعضاء الملتقى 

حمل كتاب رائع وبسيط جدا عن الطاقة المتجددة فلم أجد جدوى من تكرار ما فيه لذلك يمكن الرجوع

هنا بما يخص مفاهيم الطاقة المشمسية مثل

الثابت الشمسي ، الزاوية الشمسية ، الشعاع الشمسي وكامل الحسابات المتعلقة بهما

الكتاب على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21420

وأجعل هذا الدرس للأهم والذي تنتظرونه وهو كيفية صناعة الخلية الشمسية

لقد بدأت بجمع معلومات عن هذا الموضوع وإليكم ما توفر لدي:

أولا فكرة عمل الخلية الشمسية :

الرابط

http://www.geocities.com/solar2002eg/mon1.htm

من خلال فكرة عملها يمكن أن نستوعب أن الخلية الشمسية ليست خلية واحدة في حقيقتها بل هي مجموعة خلايا موصلة مع بعضها البعض توالي وتوازي

لاحظ الشكل التالي:







بعد ذلك يتم توصيل مجمل الخلايا الصغيرة مع بعضها للحصول على الجهد والتيار المطلوب كما في الشكل التالي:






أما عن التصنيع

كيفية تصنيع نموذج لموديول شمسى بآقل تكلفة؟ 



ان السبب فى عدم انتشار و استعمال الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة من التحول المباشر للطاقة الشمسية بواسطة الخلايا الفوتوفلتية هو التكلفة العالية لتصنيع هذة الانظمة على الرغم من ان هذة الطريقة لا تسبب اى ضرر بالبيئة . لذا كان من المنطق خفض تكلفة تصنيع هذة الانظمة بقدر الامكان. 

ويعتبر اهم جزء فى عملية التجميع هو التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فى عملية التجميع (illuminator) . 

وتمثل التكلفة المستخدمة فى بناء illuminator اكثر من %25 من التكلفة الكلية وهى تعتبر نسبة لا يستهان بها 

وهو كما في الشكل التالي







في المرة القادمة سوف أفصل تركيب البطارية والكونفرتر(محول من dc إلى ac)

متأسف على التقصير

بارك الله فيكم كما ذكرنا التعليق يكون في دفتر الحضور اما التصحيح أو الاضافة يكون تحت مشاركتي هذه

شكرا


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور _---------------------------------


----------



## محمد العصابي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## zzzccc (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرررررا كتير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

تم تعديل الصور


----------



## الياس عبد النور (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو تجميع روابط اجزاء الدورة كاملة في رابط واحد لصعوبة البحث 
وبارك الله بك لما تقدم من خير للناس وعلم


----------



## مراد بو معراف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## hiwakurd (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا أخي....
هيوا كورد


----------



## ashraf.ramadan (3 فبراير 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## agaaaas (5 فبراير 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## مشاري12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## عبد المحصي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراًجزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## إبن جبير (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي محمد جهد مبارك إن شاء الله ، مشكور


----------



## انس الطائي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الهناء (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا أخي*


----------



## محمود 5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى محمد على الموضوع الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## memo star (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## مستقبل الهندسه 1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35071#ixzz1ca4FTFQr

شكرا لك يا اخي عل هذا المجهود الجبار 
لاكنني يا اخي اتمنى من الله ثم من سعادتك مساعدتي 
انني لا اجيد البحث في المنتدى 
لذلك اتمنى من حضرتك ان تقدم لي شرح كامل ومفصل عن الخلاياء الشمسيه 
(كيفية استخدامها _كيفية حفط الطاقه الناتجه من الخليه وتحويلها الى طاقه كهربائيه _كيفية تصنيعها محليا ان امكن ) وشكرا لك


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستقبل الهندسه 1 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو ساعدوني بلييييييييييزز من جد محتاج 
شرح كامل ومفصل عن الخلاياء الشمسيه 
(كيفية استخدامها _كيفية حفط الطاقه الناتجه من الخليه وتحويلها الى طاقه كهربائيه _كيفية تصنيعها محليا ان امكن ) وشكرا لك


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليدف (30 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك باش مهندس على الكتاب القيم


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

